

Amazon deal (Apr. 1): $0.99 for William Shatner album, "The Transformed Man" (MP3 dwnld) - qohen

For April Fool's Day, apparently, Amazon is offering William Shatner's classic, "The Transformed Man" as an MP3 download, for $0.99. If you've never heard Shatner's renditions of "Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds" or "Mr. Tamborine Man"--or if you've wished to own them--now you can, for less than a dollar.<p>Read about the album here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Transformed_Man<p>Get it here (and/or read reviews, check out track-samples): http://amazon.com/The-Transformed-Man/dp/B000W223LU/<p>Liner notes: http://www.diversionprojects.org/static.php?page=static070903-152832
======
davidw
The Tamborine man track in particular is ... memorable. I think it can be
found floating around the internet along with some of Nimoy's albums. It's
really spectacularly awful stuff.

~~~
qohen
Yes--"Mr. Tamborine Man" was quite a discovery! Quite... memorable, as you say
--I think more interesting than the more well-known "Lucy in the Sky With
Diamonds" track.

And: I think we may be able to draw a line from the final moments of the "Mr.
Tamborine Man" track to Shatner's most famous line (from Star Trek II).

Interesting to be able to trace and artist's work in that way :-)

But, in fairness, it's worth reading some of the reviews at Amazon which take
the album seriously, despite its reputation, such as this one:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R3NIGHVETHM5FE/ref=cm_cr_rdp_pe...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R3NIGHVETHM5FE/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm)

To paraphrase this reviewer's conclusion, whether you take the album
humorously or seriously, you'll get your money's worth. (Especially true if
you buy it today, for $0.99) :-).

~~~
qohen
And, for those of you reading down this far, some videos of related material.

Not on "The Transformed Man"--but on YouTube for your pleasure--is another
famous Shatner interpretation, this one of "Rocketman":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQwXOCKNLY&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQwXOCKNLY&feature=related)

(And: DeForest Kelley, reacting to a tape of this, as you might expect:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYGUyYcCuMA>).

More recently, Shatner got to do this stuff for Priceline: "Freebird":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em-mjpaL2hs>

From the Futurama episode w/the ST:TOS cast,"The Real Slim Shady":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmYQfFWEiYo>

Lastly, another (in)famous interpretation, Leonard Nimoy's "Ballad of Bilbo
Baggins": <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPh12Q7cpeE>

If you want more, check the "Related Videos" for each of these. Enjoy!

